# Recomm. Shops in LA area or Good Mechanic on here?



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

My girl's 87 Sentra is wasting gas like a mofo and I've done all I can to try to remedy the problem, so I've given up. Just wondering if you guys know of any reliable Nissan shops around the LA area? Or maybe even someone on the board that might be of some help? She's getting about 8MPG on that damn E16, which is worse than my V8 Nova! Help me out here, guys!


----------



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

*Bump!*

Come on guys! NO ONE on here knows of any good Nissan mechanics in the Southern Cali area??? My girl's car is getting about 170 miles per tank from a freakin' E16!!! Help me out!

Gino


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

You can always try the dealership but hey will probaly charge you a grip.


----------



## gteknikal (Oct 26, 2002)

Hell no. No way in hell I'd take the car to the dealer. That's why I'm asking if there is any local shops that specialize in Nissans or maybe even someone on here that knows what they're doing.

GIno


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

gteknikal said:


> Come on guys! NO ONE on here knows of any good Nissan mechanics in the Southern Cali area??? My girl's car is getting about 170 miles per tank from a freakin' E16!!! Help me out!
> 
> Gino


If you are still looking for some help and are located near the 210/605 interchange, stop by and let us take a look at the car for you. I work at a Nissan dealer and can walk you through the process. We try to help out forum members as much as possible with the price. You can PM me if you are interested, or give me a call at (626)305-3000 ext. 259. 

Jenny in parts


----------

